# Leeanum??



## JLOG (Jan 27, 2022)

This is the second year blooming, I think is improve. I have some dudes about if this is a Paph. Leeanum, and maybe it is, but I would like to hear your opinion


----------



## JLOG (Jan 27, 2022)

and this was last year's bloom


----------



## GuRu (Jan 29, 2022)

JLOG said:


> .....I have some dudes about if this is a Paph. Leeanum, and maybe it is, but I would like to hear your opinion



I'm with these dudes and vote for Paph. Leeanum, btw it's a pretty one.


----------



## JLOG (Jan 29, 2022)

GuRu said:


> I'm with these dudes and vote for Paph. Leeanum, btw it's a pretty one.


Thank you Guru!


----------



## Guldal (Jan 29, 2022)

GuRu said:


> I'm with these dudes and vote for Paph. Leeanum, btw it's a pretty one.


I'm all the way with Rudolf. And it seems that the colouring has intensified with this years flowering - I really like that brownish-red colour of the slipper!


----------



## JLOG (Jan 30, 2022)

Guldal said:


> I'm all the way with Rudolf. And it seems that the colouring has intensified with this years flowering - I really like that brownish-red colour of the slipper!


Yes, it seems years improve the color. 
Ok, your opinion ( Guru and you ) are more than enough to be sure is a Leeanum. I’m in dude because this was a gift from a woman in Portugal, she had a lot of pots, but they were insignes!! Later talking to her about it she plucked from one pot a division. Is true that she gives me from one plant that had not in bloom. I have a picture of the insignes. Thats what I thought it would be a insigne and not a Leeanum, but when it was bloom the first time I realiced something was wrong, and became to think in could be a Leeanum
Thank you!


----------



## Greenpaph (Jan 30, 2022)

Very lovely!
This was the first paph that I killed! 45 years ago.


----------

